# need help with wipedown knife



## refael65 (Jul 16, 2011)

hi
i looking desperatly for this plaster wipedown knife 
as shown in this video: 



 
can anyone tall me where can i bay it or whats the 
name brand of the tool 

thanks refael


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Video says Graco t-max 405


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Video says Graco t-max 405


that might be the sprayer model. that is what google pulled up anyway.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Why not try asking the person who posted the video? Just register on youtube and leave your question in the comments section.


----------

